# Monday gun day (with Coffee)



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Italian handgun, Italian coffee maker, Italian coffee !!
Buongiorno !!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Actually an American coffee. Inspired by Spanish and Cuban coffee, but...whatever. It makes a decent cupa. 

I got introduced to the Italian Moka pot when my first sub pulled in to La Maddalena, Italy. One of my crew ended up in the hospital, and a medical assistant at the hospital fired up a hot plate and brewed some coffee with a Moka pot while I was waiting, and offered me a cup. Was one of the most memorable cups of coffee I had in the Navy. Decided I needed to learn how to make my own. And here we are today.

I can get pretty fancy with it if I want to break out a milk frother.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Actually an American coffee. Inspired by Spanish and Cuban coffee, but...whatever. It makes a decent cupa.
> 
> I got introduced to the Italian Moka pot when my first sub pulled in to La Maddalena, Italy. One of my crew ended up in the hospital, and a medical assistant at the hospital fired up a hot plate and brewed some coffee with a Moka pot while I was waiting, and offered me a cup. Was one of the most memorable cups of coffee I had in the Navy. Decided I needed to learn how to make my own. And here we are today.
> 
> I can get pretty fancy with it if I want to break out a milk frother.


+1


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Actually an American coffee. Inspired by Spanish and Cuban coffee, but...whatever. It makes a decent cupa.
> 
> I got introduced to the Italian Moka pot when my first sub pulled in to La Maddalena, Italy. One of my crew ended up in the hospital, and a medical assistant at the hospital fired up a hot plate and brewed some coffee with a Moka pot while I was waiting, and offered me a cup. Was one of the most memorable cups of coffee I had in the Navy. Decided I needed to learn how to make my own. And here we are today.
> 
> I can get pretty fancy with it if I want to break out a milk frother.


Lol, I use to have one years ago, it's a strong cup of coffee, very nice.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My former wife and her uncle taught me how to make Turkish coffee in a Greek _briki_.

Turkish coffee, strong and sweet, is a superb wake-up call. Sugar and caffeine: What's not to like?
.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My former wife and her uncle taught me how to make Turkish coffee in a Greek _briki_.
> 
> Turkish coffee, strong and sweet, is a superb wake-up call. Sugar and caffeine: What's not to like?
> .


A True discovery of ( what caffeine is all about ). , lol.
I Discovered (my) mild anxiety can quickly become moderate to severe, lol.


----------

